# Good whiskey and great fishing with even better friends (big girls too)



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Went down and fished the Lower Laguna Madre Jan 6th-10th with rockpfisher, txflatsfisher and AggiefishinDr. We fished post and prefront conditions in what became known as "Operation Dirty 30". The only way to describe the trout fishing we experienced during those days is absolutley EPIC. The 6th-8th were absolutely rediculous number wise with us catching and releasing well over 200 trout between 18-25" and losing some very big fish. However, the 9th after being stalled from getting on the water by gale force winds and rain, we had an amazing day of catching quality fish. Txflatsfisher was the first to get on the board with a 29" 8lb trout. On a side note the picture below doesn't do it justice as its kind of curled a little bit. About 45 minutes later, rockpfisher got a huge thump on his corky devil and uttered the words, "uh oh guys." After a hard fight his 30 1/4" and a little over 9 lb trout came to hand. I followed that up with a 24" 5 lb dink. All fish were released very healthy. We caught all of our fish in mid thigh to waste deep water over soft bottom, throwing either perpendicular to or with the current. Overall it was a great trip with some great friends making some memories I'll never forget. Hope you enjoy the report and pictures.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

heres a few more


----------

